# Cube Kataloge als PDF? (2011 und 2010)



## bbirkhahn (6. August 2011)

Hallo Leute!

Gibt es die Cube Kataloge von 2011 und 2010 irgendwo als PDF?
Bzw. wenigstens den 2010er Katalog irgendwo online?

Der Händler wo ich mein 09er Reaction gekauft hab, bietet nämlich nächste Woche 20% auf lagernde 11er Räder und 35% auf lagernde 10er Räder.


----------



## MCTryal (6. August 2011)

klick

Anmelden und downloaden, drucken geht auch. Zeit 5 min google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

